# One Thing You Would Do To The Routan



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought it would be fun and interesting to see what one thing, if you could have done, would you do to the Routan, regardless of price, design, etcetera?

For me, add a TDI option. I'd buy the Routan again in a heart beat if it had a TDI, and at sticker price.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Four things... 
1. VW Engine
2. Better Brakes 
3. Better Tires 
4. Drive by Cable instead of electronically (for the pedals and gear selector)


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wood grain exteriors


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I love the wood grain panel idea. That's a must!


----------



## Altair 4 (Jan 14, 2002)

Steveaut said:


> For me, add a TDI option. I'd buy the Routan again in a heart beat if it had a TDI, and at sticker price.


That's exactly what I would want. Give me a Routan that would get close to the mileage I get with my 1.8T Passat wagon (say, 21 city / 32 highway) and I'd pony up to buy it in a minute.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Woodgrain----be careful what you wish for, somewhere I read it might be making it into the interior. Give me the stainless steel/brushed nickle trim we currently have.

My big wish----- A panoramic sunroof! The front still like it is but the second and possibly the third row would have fixed glass. The Q7 has it and so do the Acadia's. That was one of our favorite things.


----------



## routan (Aug 2, 2010)

steveaut said:


> i thought it would be fun and interesting to see what one thing, if you could have done, would you do to the routan, regardless of price, design, etcetera?
> 
> For me, add a tdi option. I'd buy the routan again in a heart beat if it had a tdi, and at sticker price.


tdi!! Tdi!! Tdi!!


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I'd like to see a more VW type gauges, it might get fixed with the upgrade. I'd also like to see the ambient lighting added like is in other VW vehicles.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

58kafer said:


> My big wish----- A panoramic sunroof! The front still like it is but the second and possibly the third row would have fixed glass. The Q7 has it and so do the Acadia's. That was one of our favorite things.


I have to agree that a panoramic sunroof would be much better. They could put the video screens in the headrests and give me back my headroom.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

sliding middle row would be nice. they do it in the chryslers, but why not the routan?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree about the gauges. I think the Routan gauges are junk and as cheap as they can be. They need to use actual VW gauges.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

TDI


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Have it made by VW and not Chrysler!:screwy:


----------



## ps_golf (Jan 15, 2009)

09Routan said:


> Four things...
> 1. VW Engine
> 2. Better Brakes
> 3. Better Tires
> 4. Drive by Cable instead of electronically (for the pedals and gear selector)


your #1 and #2 are good suggestions.
As for better tires, all tires that come on a new car are **** no matter what the brand. 
And drive by cable, you wont see that ever again...


good try tho!:beer:


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

How do you insert a picture from your hard drive (as an attachment) in this forum, they only have to link it from a website. I want to post a picture of what I would do. 

Thanks,


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

RogerThat99 said:


> How do you insert a picture from your hard drive (as an attachment) in this forum, they only have to link it from a website. I want to post a picture of what I would do.
> 
> Thanks,


You need to first upload pictures to an image hosting website first before you can embed the images here. Try sites like imageshack, photobucket, etc.


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=TMc7TcOmAo32tgOShY2BAw&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAQ


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

Vw diesel engine


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

RogerThat99 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=TMc7TcOmAo32tgOShY2BAw&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAQ


 That is a riot ! :laugh:


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

There is a black routan where I am that has a big LOVE (with peace sign in the O) on the back. It fits over the top of the VW symbol on the gate. It looks pretty cool. I tell my wife that we dont drive a van and that she can only refer to it as the shaggin wagin or love bus. The pics of those vans are awesome.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Heck yeah on the VW Motor.... a sporty GTI Routan would be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

vw gauge cluster
a different bolt pattern on the wheels


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Diesel Routan?*

Chrysler makes 4 vans at its Windsor, Ontario plant. They are: Dodge Grand Caravan, Chrysler Town and Country, My VW Routan, AND....... The Chrysler Voyager, which is exported to Europe, AND.....It is available with a diesel. So, the vehicle we all want is made by Chrysler already! How difficult would it be to federalize it for us in the US?...............Also, many people question the different suspension settings for the Routan vs. the Caravan. Because the Europeans like stiffer settings, the Chrysler Voyager is 20% stiffer than the Dodge, Although, Dodge does offer this stiffer suspention on its high-end model. It is called Sport Suspension on the Dodge. Of course, this info pertains to the 2010 model, as the 2011 model has upgraded suspension settings already................At the 2011 Chicago auto show, Dodge CEO Ralph Gilles talked about how much better the european van handled, so they decided to stiffen up the suspension 40% on the New R/T Caravan. How about a GTI Routan?

Now there are 5 versions of the Chryslers: A Lancia Grand Voyager. The Lancia van is going to be made in the Windsor, Ontario plant.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

VWroutanvanman said:


> How about a GTI Routan?


:thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Chrysler Voyager, et al*

I should have mentioned that the European Voyager is available in right hand and left hand drive, as reported above in a previous post. I guess that means they make 4 versions of the van. Oh, wait.......Chrys, I mean Fiat has announced yesterday that they are going to make another version of the van under the Lancia label, but that one may be made in Europe. As for the GTI Routan, lets fantasize a little........Black interior from the Dodge G. Caravan R/T, DSG, Turbo 3.6, or at least direct injection for 300 hp. Upgraded brakes and 40% stiffer suspension from the R/T. Any other ideas....... Do you think VW reads this stuff?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Steveaut said:


> I thought it would be fun and interesting to see what one thing, if you could have done, would you do to the Routan, regardless of price, design, etcetera?
> 
> For me, add a TDI option. I'd buy the Routan again in a heart beat if it had a TDI, and at sticker price.


Realistically, without sending it back to the factory for an engine etc, the one thing I'd do is get rid of the antenna and put a sharks fin on the rear of the roof.


----------

